# Funny Sleeper



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Ever since he was a pup he would sleep in the most awkward positions. Have any of you noticed this in your V? It is really quite funny.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My V is a funny sleeper too. Upside down, bent in half you name it. Although he prefers his head on a pillow with covers up to his neck. Beside a human of course.


----------



## 1941j3Cub (Jul 7, 2011)

Zulu is the same way. On her back with her legs stretched and rigid up in the air is the most funny zonked out pose she has. She can sleep for hours like that...strangely intriguing to witness


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, Axel is the same way, he always sleeps with his legs in the air like the first photo.. Very funny positions these dogs come up with...


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

I laughed out loud at this one. They are all the same! Remmy most often sleeps belly up like the first photo. She makes these hysterical grumpy noises when she switches positions. . . it still cracks me up every time! 
If a body is near she likes to push her legs straight out against us (we call this rigor remmy pose. .like its yoga!).


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Really love the third photo, which accentuates his beautiful, long legs. Willie is leggy like that, too. 

Sometimes, when Willie is sleeping in one of his easy chairs, all four legs are sticking straight out over the edge of the seat, like he doesn't quite know what to do with them. It's comical and lovely at the same time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

He's a boy. ;D 
Don't know if girl Vs sleep like that.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep...same with mine. Sometimes he will be asleep on the lounge, with his head almost hanging on the ground. God knows how he sleeps that way? But, you move him back up onto the lunge and 5 minutes later, his head is back hanging down.... 

As for sleeping in bed, Ozkar is a blanket creeper. I hop into bed, he jumps up and stands there waiting for me to lift up the covers, so he can slip down and lay against my legs, with his nose sticking out the side of the covers for fresh air. He will happily stay there all night.

Zsa Zsa my GSP however, she prefers to be on top of the covers with her head on my shoulder. She also likes sleeping on her back with her legs in the air, so it's not just a boy thing, nor is it just a V thing!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Lucy totally sleeps like that! We call it her "lady like" position


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, here too. Identical. What's really hilarious is when she assumes that position and gives us a toothy grin, still half asleep. I think it's how she relaxes all of her muscles or something. She loves it if you rub her belly when she's lying that way. 

Like Remmy, Rosie makes the grumpy noise when she's found a position to fall asleep in. She also gives a little backward kick with one of her back legs before she falls asleep--we're not sure what that's about. Does anyone else's V do that? It almost looks as though she's trying to kick anyone who might be nearby to let them know not to bother her from here on out because she's going to sleep.

P.S. I also heard a name for the little graceful leg manuevers--"vallet"

http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/vizwords.htm


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Hunter kicks his leg too. He has fallen asleep on the back porch and kicked the door to where we think someone is knocking lol. He also makes noises when he finds that sweet spot. Even in sleep, they have such personalities; I love it! Never a dull moment with a V


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

They must all sleep funny. One thing funnier than a V sleeping in a funny position is 2 Vs sleeping together. See below.


----------



## axelsmom (Jun 25, 2011)

Axel does all those sleeping positions as well! I've woken up to many a silly moves. He does the kicking too... Usually just one thump... Like a tiny little tantrum. I'm glad that everyone's Vs sleep this way... I was worried he would grow out of it. It's just so dang funny and adorable!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That is so funny that other vizslas do the kick! I wondered if that was another V quirk.


----------

